# Titan Quest - Legendäre Gegenstände und schwierigkeitsgrad...



## LiquidGravity (12. Juli 2006)

*Titan Quest - Legendäre Gegenstände und schwierigkeitsgrad...*

Hallo,

Mein Held, seines Zeichens Kampfmagier, ist i.M. auf Level 36 und ich bin im schwierigkeitsgrad "Legendär" unterwegs und bereits wieder in der 2. Welt.
Jetzt mal ne Frage, hat jemand schon mal nen Legendären Gegenstand gefunden?? Bei mir lassen die Boss Monster nie was gescheites Fallen und in deren Kisten (z.b. von Telkine) sind nur gelbe Gegenstände). Das nervt schon irgendwie, da für mich die Suche nach stärken Items die Hauptmotivation ist...

Mein 2. Problem ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad. Wärend ich im nomal Modus 21 gestorben bin und z.b. mit dem Endgegner garkein Problem hatte ist es für mich eigentlich fast unmöglich den Griechenland-Telkine zu besiegen... Ich hatte es nur auf Grund eines Bugs geschafft. Außerdem sind alle Monster auf die ich treffe bei Level 39 bis 44!!??

Habt Ihr da andere Erfahrungen?


----------



## OBluefireO (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Legendäre Gegenstände und schwierigkeitsgrad...*

Es wäre sicherlich nicht schlecht, wenn du dazuschreibst, von welchem Spiel du redest? Oder hab ich das überlesen? 

Redest du von Titan Quest? 

*Edit:* Ok, sehe gerade Thread-Titel wurde von Dumbi bearbeitet!


----------



## Natschlaus (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Legendäre Gegenstände und schwierigkeitsgrad...*

Äääääh du bist aber nicht wirklich mit Level 36 in der dritten Schwierigkeitsstufe oder? Das wär nämlich ja so 10 Levels zu früh. Oo
Ich hab lvl 34 und bin gradmal auf Episch(2. Stufe).
Zu den Items: Ja kann gut sein das die nich besser werden, da es anscheinend vom Entwickler nicht eingebaut wurde(Quelle weiß ich nichtmehr).
MFg, waKKa


----------



## MoS (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Legendäre Gegenstände und schwierigkeitsgrad...*

Du findest keine blauen Gegenstände?!? Ich bin jetzt lvl 25 und am Ende von Ägypten. Das einzige was bei mir nicht blau ist, ist das Amulett und die Ringe. Ich habe jetzt schon die 5. blaue Rüstung, die 3. blaue Waffe etc. Hab schon einige blaue Sachen verkauft weil die entweder schlechter sind als mein derzeitiges oder ich damit nix anfangen kann (Bogen z.B.). Ich finde also alle Nase lang was blaues. Irgendwas machst du falsch. 

Mich wundert dass es so "schlechte" blaue Sachen gibt. Anfangs hatte ich ne blaue 28Armor-Rüstung, jetzt hab ich 2 53-Armor-Rüstungen und eine 58er. Man freut sich zwar über die blauen Sachen, aber irgendwann später sind selbst die normalen Sachen besser. Sollte imo anders sein.

Zum Schwierigkeitsgrad: den finde ich auch sehr unausgewogen. Ich fand bisher, dass bei den normalen Monster immer schwerere dabei sind als beim Endgegner. Die haben nur massig Lebenspunkte, aber das wars auch schon. Allerdings bin ich noch auf Schwierigkeitsgrad "Normal".

Edit: die Bossmonster lassen bei mir eig. immer schlechtere Sachen fallen als deren Untertanen. Manchmal sogar nur rostige Sachen und sonst nix


----------



## warboss (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Legendäre Gegenstände und schwierigkeitsgrad...*

Also, die legendären Items findet man am Ende vom Epischen Schwierigkeitsgrades bzw beim Typhon. Danach weiss ich nicht wann. Bin gerade lvl 40 geworden und bin bei Episch noch im ersten Akt. Deswegen denk ich auch das du etwas zu früh da bist   

mfg


----------



## LiquidGravity (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Legendäre Gegenstände und schwierigkeitsgrad...*



			
				MoS am 12.07.2006 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Du findest keine blauen Gegenstände?!? Ich bin jetzt lvl 25 und am Ende von Ägypten. Das einzige was bei mir nicht blau ist, ist das Amulett und die Ringe. Ich habe jetzt schon die 5. blaue Rüstung, die 3. blaue Waffe etc. Hab schon einige blaue Sachen verkauft weil die entweder schlechter sind als mein derzeitiges oder ich damit nix anfangen kann (Bogen z.B.). Ich finde also alle Nase lang was blaues. Irgendwas machst du falsch.




Wer sagt denn, dass ich keine Blauen Gegenstände finde??? Ich hab auch nur blaue (inkl. Setgegenstände) und grüne in meinem Inventar. Die blauen Gegenstände sind die epischen und die rosa Dinger sind die legedären (siehe Handbuch)...   nur hab ich davon noch keine!

Zum Schwierigkeitsgrad... Sorry, da hab ich mich verschrieben, bin natürlich erst im 2. Schwierigkeitsgrad.

By the way, was habt Ihr so für ne Config für euren Helden genommen (Krieger, Erde, Jäger,...). Ich hab da den Krieger mit Erde gekreuzt. Ohne den Golem (Erde) wär ich auch nicht so weit gekommen.


----------



## MoS (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Legendäre Gegenstände und schwierigkeitsgrad...*



			
				LiquidGravity am 12.07.2006 17:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sagt denn, dass ich keine Blauen Gegenstände finde??? Ich hab auch nur blaue (inkl. Setgegenstände) und grüne in meinem Inventar. Die blauen Gegenstände sind die epischen und die rosa Dinger sind die legedären (siehe Handbuch)...   nur hab ich davon noch keine!


Ups *g* Legendäre hab ich auch keine


----------



## annon11 (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Legendäre Gegenstände und schwierigkeitsgrad...*

Also der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist finde ich nicht gerade hoch.Mit meinem Magier mache ordentlich dmg,den Schaden bekommt mein KErnbewohner ab und ich fast nichts   .Tränke brauche ich selten.Blaue Sachen trage ich  2 .Aber die besten Sachen kann man sich manchmal auch mit Glück kaufen.Und Geld hat man eigentlich genug.


----------



## TheChicky (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Legendäre Gegenstände und schwierigkeitsgrad...*



			
				annon11 am 13.07.2006 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Also der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist finde ich nicht gerade hoch.Mit meinem Magier mache ordentlich dmg,den Schaden bekommt mein KErnbewohner ab und ich fast nichts   .Tränke brauche ich selten.Blaue Sachen trage ich  2 .Aber die besten Sachen kann man sich manchmal auch mit Glück kaufen.Und Geld hat man eigentlich genug.



Wart bis du mal in den 2. Schwierigkeitsgrad kommst... 90% aller Skills kannst du da vergessen


----------



## annon11 (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Legendäre Gegenstände und schwierigkeitsgrad...*



			
				TheChicky am 13.07.2006 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> annon11 am 13.07.2006 12:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum gibs da auch Imune wie bei Diablo? Arg wie ich die immer gehasst habe


----------



## Clabu (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Legendäre Gegenstände und schwierigkeitsgrad...*

also ich bin Jäger/Erde Spec und 42, ebenfalls Ende des 2 Aktes in Episch unterwegs.

Telkine Endmob ausm 1 Akt ist sicher ne harte Nuss, halt immer SOFORT die 2 add Mobs umhauen, wenn nicht ist Telkine instant wieder voll mit HP   
Legendäre Items hab ich bis jetzt 1 gefunden, natürlich nen Schwert was kein Mensch brauch


----------

